# Pitbulls and paroles



## kinglocz (Nov 17, 2009)

has anybody see the show on animal planet if not watch it its a good show


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

yes i caught it last week and this week..is that not f'd ^ what they are doing to her hubbie? they are just black balling him..but it happens everywhere..freaking government. 
but yes, i saw the show i really like it, the fact that she shows the pitties in the light we see them in, but she also shows the harsh truth. when they showed the one dog being put down and the camera stayed on her till she passed i balled my eyes out! it hurts but it's the truth, now if ppl would watch that show and take info like that and really care...


----------



## kinglocz (Nov 17, 2009)

yeah i think they keep doing that to him because his like one of many great ppl that try to save this breed and hes in jail ova a damn street bike are dey serious and that was sad when they had to put the dog down i had a hard time watchn that and and your right ppl should watch that show to be educated on whats really going on


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/19325-pitbulls-parolees.html


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

didnt catch it but i heard it was good. i heard about the pit with no teeth...poor thing!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

ive been watching them... the reason he is in jail because of the stolen bike is because he was on parole or whatever and he has already been in prison so much and whatnot.. they see it as if he gets out he's just gonna break more laws anyways so what is the point. but i hope he can get outta there

and that was so sad when they put the old one down that had cancer  so sad!


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

very good show..it'll have you sad..then bring you up by seeing the dogs finding a good home...My mom also loves the show. She called me to say that a pitbull show is on..She use to be one that was confused about pits, and heard the bad reviews on them, and now she likes pits, and thinks this show is great. She can't believe how good pits are.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

good show so far.I've teared up a few times watching it.If I lived in Cali I would definitely go there to adopt.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

hahaha dixie it made me tear up 2....


----------



## RUCA.AND.ZION (Jul 7, 2009)

ohh...LOL..i just saw this post after i posted my thread about pitbulls and parolees. LOVE the show!!!!


----------



## Zue'sMoMi2009 (Sep 29, 2009)

That sound like a show I would like to see what channel is it on? I have dish network my hubby is one of the managers LOLz ( I get discounts on my cable ;-) )


----------



## Lost_Kaus89 (Aug 4, 2009)

^^^ it's on animal planet I love this show I think it paints pits in a much needed good light about her husband it's sad but I know a few parolees myself and usually as a part of their parole they're not allowed to associate with other parolees in any way so did her husband get an exception or something itsounds unlikey seeing as he was a second striker.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

Does the show come on, on fridays at 10.00? I seen both shows so far


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Czar said:


> Does the show come on, on fridays at 10.00? I seen both shows so far


Pit Bulls and Parolees : TV : Animal Planet


----------



## kinglocz (Nov 17, 2009)

10:00 is the time


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Czar said:


> Does the show come on, on fridays at 10.00? I seen both shows so far


you've missed 1 then...there have been 3 so far...the 3rd one is great they have a huge snow storm...look out for it!


----------



## kinglocz (Nov 17, 2009)

yeah the pit parker is pretty aint he


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

kinglocz said:


> yeah i think they keep doing that to him because his like one of many great ppl that try to save this breed and hes in jail ova a damn street bike are dey serious and that was sad when they had to put the dog down i had a hard time watchn that and and your right ppl should watch that show to be educated on whats really going on


yes my thoughts! they are so black balling him, maybe with this show out he'll get someone who will step up and do pro bono or sumfin for him..


----------



## arilicious420 (Nov 20, 2009)

*best show!!*

omg i just started watchin the show everytime i see it i cry lol... i wanna help rescue pits!! they are truely nice & loyal i LOVE my pit she is the BEST!!!!


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

RPBK806 said:


> you've missed 1 then...there have been 3 so far...the 3rd one is great they have a huge snow storm...look out for it!


oh damn I didn't see the snow storm ONE :-O I gotta try to see that one


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

oh i didn't see that one either!


----------



## jblaze (Nov 23, 2009)

Me and my gf love this show. This is exactly what the breed needs for positive exposure. The last episode had a news reporter who found a pit and called them and said it totally changed her perspective on the breed.


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

Okay, they just put a dog down on TV because the dog/stray had cancer. Man I just actually teared up at that...DANG!


----------



## GodBlessPitbulls (Aug 23, 2009)

Great show.A positive about the breed.Iwould love to work there, to help her out...


----------



## Pitcrew (Jan 19, 2008)

I have seen all the episodes and I liked them! I think Tia is doing all she can do with what help she has. Her husband is getting a bum rap I think. She shows the breed in the best possible light and they are all great dogs. Some are downright gorgeous!


----------

